# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Tặng key Sniper Elite 3 khi mua bất kỳ sản phẩm nào thuộc dòng R9 từ ASUS.

## muadongvinhcuu

Khi mua card đồ họa thuộc series R9 của ASUS, bạn sẽ được tặng game Sniper Elite 3 miễn phí. Hãy hỏi các đại lý bán lẻ ở khu vực bạn về mã game này. Sniper Elite 3 là game được hỗ trợ bởi tập lệnh Mantle cho các card đồ họa AMD có thể đạt được hiệu năng cao khi chơi game. Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ trang *sự kiện của Sniper Elite 3*.

​

----------


## simanhdung1

*Trả lời: Tặng key Sniper Elite 3 khi mua bất kỳ sản phẩm nào thuộc dòng R9 từ ASUS.*

*Sniper Elite 3 game này khá hay*

----------


## nuochoaparis

*Trả lời: Tặng key Sniper Elite 3 khi mua bất kỳ sản phẩm nào thuộc dòng R9 từ ASUS.*

con cơm, đang tính mua VGA mới mà không biết mua con nào!!! thôi mua đồ của ASUS để được khuyến mãi

----------


## quanvm

*Trả lời: Tặng key Sniper Elite 3 khi mua bất kỳ sản phẩm nào thuộc dòng R9 từ ASUS.*

game này chỉ hay khi mà chú kéo mức độ thực lên realistic luôn :3

----------


## havong

*Trả lời: Tặng key Sniper Elite 3 khi mua bất kỳ sản phẩm nào thuộc dòng R9 từ ASUS.*

không thích thể loại game như này lắm

----------


## seobravolaw

*Trả lời: Tặng key Sniper Elite 3 khi mua bất kỳ sản phẩm nào thuộc dòng R9 từ ASUS.*

game lõm!!!! ko thèm nhận luôn

----------


## kimthanhthethao123

*Trả lời: Tặng key Sniper Elite 3 khi mua bất kỳ sản phẩm nào thuộc dòng R9 từ ASUS.*

phá đảo game này rồi, nên hok thèm mua nữa, hehe

----------


## truongseomxh24

*Trả lời: Tặng key Sniper Elite 3 khi mua bất kỳ sản phẩm nào thuộc dòng R9 từ ASUS.*

game cùi bắp, tốn tiền mua cái card để được tặng cái game ko ra hồn thế này thì phí quá!!!
Thà tặng TheSim còn có lý

----------


## tamdeptrai

*Trả lời: Tặng key Sniper Elite 3 khi mua bất kỳ sản phẩm nào thuộc dòng R9 từ ASUS.*




> game cùi bắp, tốn tiền mua cái card để được tặng cái game ko ra hồn thế này thì phí quá!!!
> Thà tặng TheSim còn có lý


game hay mà có cần nặng lời thế không

----------


## damynghebaoan

*Trả lời: Tặng key Sniper Elite 3 khi mua bất kỳ sản phẩm nào thuộc dòng R9 từ ASUS.*

rò này chơi thế nào mọi người, bắn súng ah. giống COD không

----------

